# Wer War Schon In Rumänien



## pikeräd (11. Januar 2008)

wer von euch war schin zum angeln in rumänien und kann mir was drüber erzählen???


----------



## Silver-SVR (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wer War Schon In Rumänien*

Hi "pikeräd",

ich, war auch schon im Rumänien beim Angeln.
Zu 75 % im Donau Delta, dann ... an verschiedenen Seen und 2 X am weltbekannten Sarulesti-Stausee oder nach dem Besitzer: Raduta -See genannt, wo in den letzten Jahren des öfteren der World-Carp-Cup ausgetragen wurde.

*Donau Delta* = ist ein Traum für jeden Angler. Egal ob Karpfen, Wels, Zander, Hecht oder sonstige Fische. Nicht nur die Fische sind Top, sondern auch die Landschaft. Wirklich einmalig in Europa. Ist immer eine Reise wert. Nachteil: weite Anreise

*Sarulesti Stausee* = riesen Stausee mit Weltrekord - Karpfen. Sind aber auch sehr große Zander und Waller vorhanden. Ein See der sehr schwer zu befischen ist und bei dem man die Top-Ausrüstung braucht. Boot, Echolot, ... usw. Dieses Gewässer ist aber auch sehr "wetterabhängig". Bei Temperaturschwankungen ...kann man der großte Profi sein und man fängt nicht mal einen Köderfisch. Sonstiges: Der World Nations Cup 2008 findet vom 20.09.08 - 26.09.08 am Sarulesti Stausee in Rumänien statt.

*Sonstige Seen* = nicht empfehlenswert. Kaum Fische und es wird alles abgeschlachtet was Kiemen hat.

Gruß,

Silver


----------



## riverboy (6. März 2008)

*AW: Wer War Schon In Rumänien*

Hallo " pikeräd",

ich war letzten Herbst im rumänischen *Donaudelta *am nördlichen Arm Chilia. Schöne Landschaft und jede Menge Fische. Würde einem jeden empfehlen es einmal auszuprobieren. Anfragen bzw. Buchen kann man über donaudeltaangeln@yahoo.de
Gruss riverboy


----------

